

Its Official: We are Burnt Out - Productivity Drops - startuprules
http://money.cnn.com/2010/08/10/markets/thebuzz/index.htm

======
iamdave
_So what's that mean going forward? Hopefully, businesses are getting the
message that it's time to slowly, but surely, bring people to work._

Or that it's time for American businesses got their heads out of their asses
and maybe give the four day work week a look at. Employees from country to
country have all said in agreement "I get so much more done" with that format.

